# My baby ate a roach!!



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

This morning, my pup found a dead roach and ate it. When I got to her it was already to late. I was actually sleeping and heard the jingle of her tags. About an hour later she threw it up along with a lot of liquid(bile?) You guys think after vomiting it out, she'll be okay? Do dead roaches maintain toxins or anything I should worry about? It didn't have bug spray or anything, I haven't used that lately, honestly don't know where she got it from.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

*Chuckle* She'll be fine, don't worry about it. Dogs eat gross things.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL. Your baby will def be OK. Yoshi eats bugs every chance he gets, but not before playing with it bit.


----------



## Bandits_mom (Sep 15, 2009)

I understand the worry but my dog also eats things that i think would be bad for him and it never hurts him. My dog is like MoosMom's dog, like to play with it first. If it dont taste good they will spit it back out. So your baby will be fine, but i know you cant help but worry!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I will say of all the bugs dogs will eat they WILL NOT eat mealworms, they smell funny or something, all the dogs I ever have drool and run away. Its good for a laugh. I would be grossed out if my guy ate a roach. They are gross bugs anyways.


----------



## Bandits_mom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea they are gross bugs and i too would freak out and be grossed out by him eating one, but bandits tends to like dead worms...i try to not let him eat them, if i can catch him at it before he does it.


----------

